
Become An Xcoder - A free book for starting with Cocoa using Objective-C (get ready for iPhone SDK) - nickb
http://www.cocoalab.com/?q=becomeanxcoder
======
tlrobinson
This book seems to have been written for people with no programming
experience. If you know any at all (especially C) you can safely skip chapters
1, 2, 3, 6, 7.

------
stillmotion
Sort of a quick book. It's almost like they spent the whole time explaining
the dynamics of programing and forgot to go in-depth with Cocoa. I didn't
enjoy it.

